# Pontiac motor builder needed in North Idaho area



## Squirrely (May 1, 2021)

I'm in the Coeur d'Alene, Idaho area. I have a 68 GTO 400 motor. I'm going to change the heads and cam shaft. I'm looking for a knowledgeable Pontiac engine guy to do the install on the motor. Motor is out so can take to location. Does anyone out there know a good Pontiac specific motor builder? Thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Squirrely said:


> I'm in the Coeur d'Alene, Idaho area. I have a 68 GTO 400 motor. I'm going to change the heads and cam shaft. I'm looking for a knowledgeable Pontiac engine guy to do the install on the motor. Motor is out so can take to location. Does anyone out there know a good Pontiac specific motor builder? Thank you


Should be a straight forward job that any good machine shop can do.


----------



## Squirrely (May 1, 2021)

Alan Messer with AMP Automotive Machining. 208-476-4110 1140 Harmony Heights Loop, Orofino ID 83544.
I took the 68 GTO 400 motor to him. He seems extremely knowledgeable and very friendly. I'll update once we get the motor back and installed.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, Orofino. Haven't heard about that place for fifty years. Worked up river in Greer for a couple summers while in high school.


----------

